# Ocean Kayak Trident 13 vs Ocean Kayak Trident 15



## Jester86 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey all,
I am trying to decide between the Trident 13 and Trident 15. I've tried a Perception Pescador 13 Angler and didn't mind its length at all, would have been fine with more length. I did however HATE that it rode wet with minimal weight. My ass and feet were riding in water the entire time I was out.. and it was bouncing between 35 and 40 degrees that day. That said, I want a fairly dry riding yak. I only weigh 180lb so I'd think both the T13 and T15 should be fine in terms of the scuppers below the seat being able to drain - I can plug them if need be. My biggest concerns with the T13 would be that the T15 would be better for getting through the surf when fishing out front. I'm not really sure what sort of fishing I'm most likely to do though. I'm another surf fisher coming to the dark side.. My biggest concern with the T15 is that I'll hate the molded foot braces - note I plan to put a rudder in either yak. I've never used a kayak with molded braces, nor a rudder for that matter. I know I have a tendency to essentially sit on the foot braces in my future beach sit in - perhaps the molded braces would keep me from breaking my rudder? I've done a decent bit of research and it seems like the only other main differences between the two are the over all length and spacing between the different deck/hull components (rod pod, fish finder recess, hatch). Also the T13's well has a recess to hold a 5gal bucket - do any of you carry a bucket, is it useful?

Neither yak has me concerned with its performance out of water as I'll be driving it right to/on the beach whether I'm fishing out front or back in the sloughs. Also the last time I was at Jordan Lake the water line was half way up the parking lot I use so in terms of my fresh water fishing the land performance is also not a concern.

One thing I just thought about - would either be easier to stand in/on? I am not above making my own stabilizers if that would be required to stand in either. Who knows, maybe I'll be able to throw my cast net from a yak.

I am looking to purchase pretty soon so please if you have any half baked opinions feel free to post them.

Thanks guys!


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I have a T13 and regarding the wet ride, I had to put scupper plugs for the ones located on the seat well. I'm 180# too and found that I had a wet seat but it was minimal. 
If you are looking to go past the breakers, the rod pod will be a great asset since you can stow your rods in the hull. I can't comment whether the 13 or 15 will be easier to navigate through the breakers but I think the shorter yak is preferred as you launch and reentry. 
I've seen others stand in their T13 but I haven't done it personally yet. It'll be something I try when the water temp is warmer.


----------



## Jester86 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I'm still just not sure which would be better suited for the kind of stuff I'm likely to be doing. I'll likely spend a good bit of time back in the sloughs at Ft Fisher and Masonboro but if the fishing is any good out front I know I'll probably be drawn toward the larger water/fish. Has anyone crabbed out of their boats? Would an extra 2ft help?


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

There is a thread about crabbing out of a T13.
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?98692-Recommendation-for-a-good-tandem-sit-on-top
Granted he mostly crabs vs. fishes from a yak but gives you some perspective.


----------



## Jester86 (Oct 8, 2012)

After watching some youtube videos it is really tempting to sell my motorcycle and buy a Hobie Adventure Island. Anyone have experience trying to fish from one of these things? Looks like the tandem may be easier to fish from the rear seat.. but then you have over an 18ft long vessel. Do you guys think the single seater would be too long (at approx 16ft) to be used back in the sloughs of Ft Fisher if I were to take off the outriggers and mast?


----------

